# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  The Ultimate Fighter 9 United States vs United Kingdom

## BritishColumbian

Anyone else watching this? Comments ? Predictions ?

----------


## Dukkit

ive been watching it

as far as ive seen... i hate to say it but the UK look like they are much better fighters then US. also they seem humbler and not so cocky which i think goes a long way in a fighter

----------


## Hunter

Depressing. They should cancell that ****ing show. So guys stop coming into the gym I train at and saying I want to be an ultimate fighter. **** that show is terrible.

----------


## zimmy

> Depressing. They should cancell that ****ing show. So guys stop coming into the gym I train at and saying I want to be an ultimate fighter. **** that show is terrible.


Or saying "I have been training for 4 months, I think i'm ready for my first fight"

----------


## CHAP

> ive been watching it
> 
> as far as ive seen... i hate to say it but the UK look like they are much better fighters then US. also they seem humbler and not so cocky which i think goes a long way in a fighter


I agree looks like the U.S. team is going to get the Sh!t beat out of them . LOOking forward to seeing the outcome . Anything could happen.

----------


## BritishColumbian

> Depressing. They should cancell that ****ing show. So guys stop coming into the gym I train at and saying I want to be an ultimate fighter. **** that show is terrible.


Wow, are you serious? I have honestly never heard any one say that, that would be depressing bro! I find it entertaining how some of the young punks act sooo tuff then you see them fight and lose then cry,and I LOL.

Ya looks like Uk is goona do well, we will see.

----------


## HeavyHitter

little pissed that kid kiel knocked himself out... he would of beat that other guy. hopefully he still has a shoulder...

----------


## ghettoboyd

im following it,it shure beats the hell out of dancing with the stars or watever the hell my wife waches.i like the concept of fighting to stay in the comp.

----------


## BritishColumbian

> little pissed that kid kiel knocked himself out... he would of beat that other guy. hopefully he still has a shoulder...


agreed, that looked brutal the way his arm was all tweaked, he was pissed they stopped it.

----------


## BgMc31

> ive been watching it
> 
> as far as ive seen... i hate to say it but the UK look like they are much better fighters then US. also they seem *humbler and not so cocky which i think goes a long way in a fighter*


Ali, Tyson, Mayweather, Ortiz, Leonard, Lesnar, Jackson, all cocky and all terrible fighters... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## WARMachine

^ lol...

I think the US team will pull it out in the end.

Cant believe they allowed another Browning on the show. Fvckin Zuffa.

----------


## Brown Ninja

I like how after he lost he said "Look out 135". Obviously him and his brother can fight. At least from the stand point that they are mildly athletic with better than average form. But that being said, they are a mess. They do not have the mental capacity to succeed at anything in life. That whole family should be aborted

----------


## Brown Ninja

I am still hoping that Bisping's smart ass gets back handed by Dirty Dan

----------


## Dukkit

> Ali, Tyson, Mayweather, Ortiz, Leonard, Lesnar, Jackson, all cocky and all terrible fighters...


aww someones on too much tren ....

hold up and let me slow it down for ya. so you dont get it twisted...

and i quote....

*as far as ive seen... i hate to say it but the UK look like they are much better fighters then US. ALSO they seem humbler and not so cocky which I THINK goes a long way in a fighter* 

now re-read that statement...

by saying "ALSO" i am seperating my statement that they are good fighters... and then they are humbler fighters. as in im not sayin they have to be humble to be good. 

by saying "I THINK" i am making it known that this is my OPINION and so if you dont agree.... thats fine. thats life. 

and no where in my statement did i say that being humble makes you good or bad fighter... im only stating that in my eyes in terms of respect and me following a fighter... being humble about his fight means more to me

ali, tyson and all the others are cocky and good fighters.... but i doubt they were always cocky... i bet when they were first learning their "trade" they were more humble. (maybe not 100% humble) 
and most of the guys on ultimate fighter havent been in the game that long
so yeah, maybe when they reach the lime light and hit it big then that cockyness comes out.... just like it did in all the great fighters. but starting out humble... will take you that next stage in your career

also.... a fight isnt about whose more cocky... a fight isnt even about whose better. its not about the crowd. being on pay per veiw... or anything

a fight is about 2 ppl... and who has the will to come out on top

so with that being said... the UK fighters (in my eyes) have more will and are more humble about that will. 

now make me a sandwich....

that is all

----------


## *RAGE*

> I am still hoping that Bisping's smart ass gets back handed by Dirty Dan


Hell yes bro, this is going to be a serra, and Hughes show...

----------


## southmadejd

I agree that the UK fighters seem more talented. I think the US team kind of got screwed when two fighters who made it were getting man handled most of the match and then luckily beat the other guy.

----------


## xnotoriousx

Do you really have 31,846? lol how?


I think the american squad looks slightly better as far as skill goes, but you never know whos going to knock them self out

----------


## Dukkit

> *Do you really have 31,846? lol how?*
> 
> 
> I think the american squad looks slightly better as far as skill goes, but you never know whos going to knock them self out


yeah... me and admin go way back

 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## NathanSummers

Do you realize when they're picking fighter from the UK they have a better talent to pick from? There are alot of great UK fighters without US contracts or who have never fought in the US. While most good US fighters have contracts thier obligated to and the UFC is forced to pick from WEC fighters and other UFC feeder orgs.

----------


## Brown Ninja

^^^Excellent point

----------


## Brown Ninja

> Hell yes bro, this is going to be a serra, and Hughes show...


Thats what I am hoping for but I think Dan is to laid back to take the bait. I can't wait till he knocks that stinky brit out with a huge right hand.

----------


## NathanSummers

i didnt watch the episode on 4/15 did junie brownings little brother win? cause if he did i dont think ill ever watch it

----------


## CSAR

I like the show, despite the UFC/Dana White influence to make it more marketable to the masses. I could care less what happens in the house or the drama that goes on. I'm only interested in the fights.

This season, it certainly looks like Team UK has come prepared. However, I suspect Team USA will pull out the win.

Thank God that Browning kid got beat. He was a prick from the minute he arrived.

----------


## Brown Ninja

the Brownings are family of cowardly faggots

----------


## Brown Ninja

of course i mean that in a respectful way

----------


## Brown Ninja

They have excellent dental work as well.....i'm reffering to the browning brothers but i assume the same can be said about team uk

----------


## j4ever41

Thank God that Browning kid got beat. He was a prick from the minute he arrived. 

you got that right csar,running around talking boat loads of shift and got his ass beat,i was lmao,i did not want to have to watch that prick for the next few weeks.

----------


## WARMachine

Havent been watchin.

Missed the last weeks episode.

Anyone got a link?

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> Havent been watchin.
> 
> Missed the last weeks episode.
> 
> Anyone got a link?


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZQONR906

----------


## Brown Ninja

the show is starting slow in my mind. It's early but there doesn't seem to be any real studs

----------


## CSAR

> you got that right csar,running around talking boat loads of shift and got his ass beat,i was lmao,i did not want to have to watch that prick for the next few weeks.


I couldn't believe they allowed him to stay in the house before his fight. You knew as soon as he started drinking, the Browning in him would come out. Come to think of it, "Browning" is a good synonym for "asshole."

Joe: Hey Dave, whaddya think of that noob from British Columbia?
Dave: He's a "Browning."
Joe: I couldn't agree more.

----------


## j4ever41

> I couldn't believe they allowed him to stay in the house before his fight. You knew as soon as he started drinking, the Browning in him would come out. Come to think of it, "Browning" is a good synonym for "asshole."
> 
> Joe: Hey Dave, whaddya think of that noob from British Columbia?
> Dave: He's a "Browning."
> Joe: I couldn't agree more.



 :Haha:

----------


## Brown Ninja

Browning is also a synonym for a c^nt rag

----------


## WARMachine

Anyone watch tonights?

Piss poor display of grappling imo.

Too bad Vinicus split from Team Quest, cause the US team could really use him.

----------


## CSAR

> Anyone watch tonights?
> 
> Piss poor display of grappling imo.
> 
> Too bad Vinicus split from Team Quest, cause the US team could really use him.


It's on tonight?!? (Well, I guess that would be tomorrow, since I'm a day ahead.)

Are you referring to Vinicius "Vinny" Magalhães from Team Mir in Season 8?

That dude was scary on the ground. He didn't just submit dudes, he submitted dudes wickedly. That gogoplata he nailed on Jules Bruchez was beautiful.

However, he does have his weaknesses - plus, I can't believe he lost to a guy named George Bush..._AND_ he lost to Eliot Marshall?!? What's up with that?!?

----------


## WARMachine

^ Yes thats whom i was referring to.

And his BJJ is world class. He has even defeated Drysdale in a competition. 

But i was saying is because he was a member of Team Quest in Temecula and was Hendos BJJ coach.

But hes since split from the team. Its a shame, team US couldve used him.

----------


## Brown Ninja

who is he fighting for now?

----------


## WARMachine

He has his own place in Murrieta CA.

Ive been there and rolled with him. His BJJ is truely world class.

----------


## BritishColumbian

> Joe: Hey Dave, whaddya think of that noob from British Columbia?
> Dave: He's a "Browning."
> Joe: I couldn't agree more.


*this is where a type a racist remark or something really offensive.*

----------


## WARMachine

^ Dont start dude...

Seriously, go to the mens room.

----------


## BritishColumbian

I aint starting nutthin, think about it. He started it Dad. He's picking on me constantly. I'm going to cut myself.

----------


## WARMachine

Alright alright...

----------


## BG

and grow up.

----------


## Brown Ninja

I need to wipe my Browning

----------


## Brown Ninja

do you think Vinny will ever be a "good" fighter? Does he still want to fight? He seems huge, is he a big dude in person?

----------


## mfkr2

hey im in uk and just got sky back what channel is this on??

----------


## Brown Ninja

Spike Television

----------


## WARMachine

> do you think Vinny will ever be a "good" fighter? Does he still want to fight? He seems huge, is he a big dude in person?


Hes a beast.

I dont think he will ever be a great fighter honestly. I think his BJJ is world class. And on any given night, he can submit anyone in the world.

Unfortunatly, he doesnt like to get hit. His striking isnt good, and he cannot take a punch. Not that uncommon with great BJJ guys.

I can tell you some stories...  :LOL:

----------


## Brown Ninja

please do. I hope they are about you rolling Vinny. Can you hang with him on the mat?

----------


## WARMachine

PM me. Ill hit you up with some stories tonight.

Im watching Family Guy. This is the funniest show ive ever seen. I need to watch more Television.

----------


## Biohazard74

> It's on tonight?!? (Well, I guess that would be tomorrow, since I'm a day ahead.)
> 
> Are you referring to Vinicius "Vinny" Magalhães from Team Mir in Season 8?
> 
> That dude was scary on the ground. He didn't just submit dudes, he submitted dudes wickedly. That gogoplata he nailed on Jules Bruchez was beautiful.
> 
> However, he does have his weaknesses - plus, I can't believe he lost to a guy named George Bush..._AND_ he lost to Eliot Marshall?!? What's up with that?!?


My grandmother could of beat up Jules Bruchez with one hand tied behind her back.

----------


## Brown Ninja

You are prolly correct on that. Ginny schooled that kid like no other

----------


## Biohazard74

> You are prolly correct on that. Ginny schooled that kid like no other


And after that they gave him one more chance to fight in the UFC against Elliot Marshall and got whooped just as bad. barely even threw a strike. WTF was up with that? How he made it to the house is beyond me. LOL

----------


## Brown Ninja

are talking about Vinny or that dick bag Jules?

----------


## Biohazard74

> are talking about Vinny or that dick bag Jules?


Jules

----------


## RA

Brits are going down :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Brown Ninja

Brits are going down. So is Bisping when Hendo breaks his jaw

----------


## Brown Ninja

Bisping no showed my fight!

----------


## WARMachine

> Brits are going down. So is Bisping when Hendo breaks his jaw


 :LOL: 

I see bad things for Bisping.

----------


## Brown Ninja

God I am going to be heart broken if Bisping finds a way to win that fight. Smart money though would be on the "Count" gettting Ko'd

----------


## WARMachine

^ I hope so...

But well see...

----------


## Biohazard74

Richie got roped off. I really thought he was going to win that one.

----------


## WARMachine

^ Yeah it was a good fight though...

He just didnt look like he could get his punches off.

Seemed a little off.

----------


## Biohazard74

Whenever he did something righ the brit just answered with something better. He had no chance at all which suprised me from looking at the Britts previous fight.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Who do you guys think will win it a both weights?

----------


## icepick27

def some one from the uk ,maybe andre ? iam not fully commited yet with that statement need to seee a little more . but i think franklin and hendo should of been a draw ,but hendo did kinda contol most of the time , and i think hendo prolly going to win cause of strenth and wrestling ,just like rashad did to him ,but bisbing has def got better since then ,and some strange feeling is telling me that bisbing might sqeak out a win (strange )and iam going with bisbing on my fantasy pick ,but my mind tells me hendo

----------


## Brown Ninja

mind definately says dirty Dan but I know what you mean. Bisping is tough and athletic but if Dan fights smart, big if, he can't lose

----------


## icepick27

Yea I feel the same way

----------


## XxRydnxX

> I see bad things for Bisping.


 :Haha:

----------


## CSAR

Well, Dan's going to have to redeem the US after watching the last couple of episodes. Where did the US team find these "fighters" who cry because they miss their mommies and/or are reluctant to fight?

War, help us out here! Get some of your guys in the house and start whuppin' some ass!

----------


## southmadejd

^^Dude, did anybody else find it weird how that guy crying came out of nowhere. It was somebody's birthday party and everybody is celebrating and then the cameras cut over to f-ck face crying on the porch. Poor Hendo had to act like he actually gave a flying f-ck about this kid feeling homesick. I kept waiting for him to pretend to care and then throw the kid off of the balcony but it never happened.

----------


## CSAR

^^ :Werd: 

Hendo's nonplussed Cro-Magnon face while that kid was crying was hilarious! I give him full credit for maintaining a straight face and offering words of encouragement.

If that were Mir or Serra in Hendo's place, it could have been a Dana White reality TV moment made in UFC heaven.

----------


## southmadejd

LOL, agreed, that could have been UFC Reality gold.

----------


## Brown Ninja

^^^lord knows that shitty show could use it

----------


## Brown Ninja

I can't think of anyone on there yet who has a future. Maybe Demarques?

----------


## WARMachine

^ I think that kid has the best chance at winning for the US team.




> Well, Dan's going to have to redeem the US after watching the last couple of episodes. Where did the US team find these "fighters" who cry because they miss their mommies and/or are reluctant to fight?
> 
> War, help us out here! Get some of your guys in the house and start whuppin' some ass!


Lol.. They wouldnt dream of having a US vs. Brasil season. Especially now after seeing that the UK can hold their own. Brasil would smoke em.

----------


## Biohazard74

COWARDS NEVER WIN ! Good going Frank Lester !! Well deserved. Good heart !!

----------


## MuscleScience

I cant understand what half the brits are saying.

----------


## Biohazard74

> I cant understand what half the brits are saying.


cont understund what me's sayin ayy?

----------


## zimmy

> ^ I think that kid has the best chance at winning for the US team.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.. They wouldnt dream of having a US vs. Brasil season. Especially now after seeing that the UK can hold their own. Brasil would smoke em.


I have a theory that they are trying to expand the fan base of the UK by purposely bringing on lesser talent for us than they did for UK

----------


## F4iGuy

Hmmm, that would explain a lot. I find it hard to watch. Soooo many better fighters in the U.S.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

For the record ... I absolutely detest Michael Bisping.

----------


## Biohazard74

> For the record ... I absolutely detest Michael Bisping.


He should of gotten sucker punched by De Markus when he threw the water on him  :Haha:

----------


## Brown Ninja

Dan-O will knock him out cold. Demarques would probably beat him as well.

----------


## Biohazard74

Am i the only one that thought he lost the fight against Hamel? How they gave him that fight (even in his own country) is beyond me (?)

----------


## Brown Ninja

I don't know anyone that actually thinks he won bro. The was a joke. The best thing is that he was cocky afterwards

----------


## MuscleScience

> For the record ... I absolutely detest Michael Bisping.





> Am i the only one that thought he lost the fight against Hamel? How they gave him that fight (even in his own country) is beyond me (?)





> I don't know anyone that actually thinks he won bro. The was a joke. The best thing is that he was cocky afterwards


I hate Bisping to, he ran from Hamel the entire fight and only got the decision because he was fighting at home.

----------


## Brown Ninja

he got the decision because he blows Cecil Peoples

----------


## WARMachine

> I have a theory that they are trying to expand the fan base of the UK by purposely bringing on lesser talent for us than they did for UK


Yeah no shit. Seriously, i have a 21 year old purple belt in my gym that could smoke half of those kids on the team.

----------


## WARMachine

Correct, Cecil Peoples blows Dana. Who tells him who "should" win the fights.

----------


## southmadejd

Not to mention that Bisping acted like a little bitch when he squirted water in his face. I mean he is the coach of the other team and he is acting like a 10 year old. I loved how stupid he looked when he tried to say "That was for making a racist comment about me being as pale as a bandaid". LOL!!!!! I love how the other guy was like, "I don't know man, maybe they have something against bandaids in England".

----------


## Brown Ninja

and tooth brushes

----------


## CSAR

> Not to mention that Bisping acted like a little bitch when he squirted water in his face. I mean he is the coach of the other team and he is acting like a 10 year old. I loved how stupid he looked when he tried to say "That was for making a racist comment about me being as pale as a bandaid". LOL!!!!! I love how the other guy was like, "I don't know man, maybe they have something against bandaids in England".


 :Haha:  :Haha:  :Haha:  :Haha:  :Haha: 

So true. I can't wait for Dan to kick the living shit out of Bisping.

I was kind of shocked that Team UK's advertised "best fighter" couldn't man up for the 3rd round. Even though I don't think he's much of a fighter, I have to give Frank Lester full props for stepping up and taking the fight. If he ends up winning the whole thing, I'm going to shit my pants.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> So true. I can't wait for Dan to kick the living shit out of Bisping.
> 
> I was kind of shocked that Team UK's advertised "best fighter" couldn't man up for the 3rd round. Even though I don't think he's much of a fighter, I have to give Frank Lester full props for stepping up and taking the fight. If he ends up winning the whole thing, I'm going to shit my pants.


yes lester showed alot of heart during that fight.he caught alot of punches to his already beat up face and kept on comming.it was a total dissapointment to see the british guy wuss out. he could have gone another round,he didnt look that gased.also the amarican dude that wussed out and didnt fight blew the biggest oportunity of his life.....total tool.im glad frank got another shot and brought it hard.

----------


## Biohazard74

> yes lester showed alot of heart during that fight.he caught alot of punches to his already beat up face and kept on comming.it was a total dissapointment to see the british guy wuss out. he could have gone another round,he didnt look that gased.also the amarican dude that wussed out and didnt fight blew the biggest oportunity of his life.....total tool.im glad frank got another shot and brought it hard.


Yup. Sometimes people are'mt as tough as they think they are until they are put to the test.

----------


## Brown Ninja

the funny thing is that afterward the Brit kept saying how he had fun and loved the experience.

----------


## Dont wanna be old

I like the UK fighters . They seem rather layed back . Bisping is a asshat ! He missed 1 of his fighter's matches . That's pretty much unheard of in most sport's . Then disrespecting a member of other team . That's like disrespecting the sport of mma . I pronounce Michael Bisping King ASSHAT !

----------


## Biohazard74

> the funny thing is that afterward the Brit kept saying how he had fun and loved the experience.


I dunno but in the corner when he was bitching out he sure did'nt seem like he was enjoying shit. He looked scared as hell ! Almost to the point where he was about to cry ! LOL I hope Dana does'nt waste all of our time and make that guy fight in the finals like he let some of the losers fight in the finals last time. That guy does not belong in that sport. As for Lester. I really didnt like the guy at the begining but he showed he has the nutts to be a fighter. Im actually pulling for him to win the whole thing. I think Cameron will win the lightweight division honestly His ground skills look solid and has a very good ground & pound imo. Not only that but he seems to look better & better each time.

----------


## MuscleScience

I dont get the whole thing about bitching about training at 9am in the morning for the Brits. Shit I would rather do that and get it out of the way.

----------


## Biohazard74

> I dont get the whole thing about bitching about training at 9am in the morning for the Brits. Shit I would rather do that and get it out of the way.


Yeah man. I wake up and work out at 5:30 am these days. IMO they are lucky to be training at 9

----------


## Brown Ninja

I can't wait till that queef Bisping gets knocked out.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Dirty Dan will beat Bisping worse than Hamill did, only it won't go to the judges so Dan can't get ****ed like Hamill did

----------


## WARMachine

Anyone have some links for the show?

I missed the last couple weeks. Been wiped out by 10PM. I want to catch up...

----------


## Brown Ninja

Not sure you do bro. This season blows more dick than JS314

----------


## WARMachine

Really? I mean thats a bold statement. Thats a lot of dick bro...

 :LOL:

----------

